#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  How will AI impact education at Schools?

## Bhavya

AI is bringing many wonderful transitions in the world. especially in the education system its benefiting both institutions and students.Numerous AI applications making the academic world more convenient and personalized that has changed the way people learn. So guys, do you have any idea how will AI impact education at Schools? Let's discuss your thoughts here.

----------

